# mobile page is gone?



## stigato (Mar 13, 2012)

I can only see desktop page of rootzwiki forum via samsung galaxy nexus.
I'm sure user agent is android. any reason?
It's normal yesterday, but mobile page button can't be found at the bottom of the page now.
need help!
thanks!
And sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Jiggs82 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm having the same problem here too ,I'm using the HTC sensation 4g


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

It's an "optimized" version of the desktop version, and totally intentional. Admin is trying to bring more of the desktop features to the mobile site.

Any bugs that you can see?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

It doesn't fit, so it's hard to see.
Gnex


----------



## bellifritz (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow! Really? It's terrible!


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> It's an "optimized" version of the desktop version, and totally intentional. Admin is trying to bring more of the desktop features to the mobile site.
> 
> Any bugs that you can see?


Really? That looks just like the normal desktop version to me. With lots of scrolling to do as the site doesn't fit on the screen at all.
I really miss the mobile version.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

n8schicht said:


> Really? That looks just like the normal desktop version to me. With lots of scrolling to do as the site doesn't fit on the screen at all.
> I really miss the mobile version.


Cool, I've notified Admin.


----------



## gongadin (Jan 27, 2012)

n8schicht said:


> Really? That looks just like the normal desktop version to me. With lots of scrolling to do as the site doesn't fit on the screen at all.
> I really miss the mobile version.


I agree. I liked the mobile version much better. Too much side scrolling in the new version.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

When you have to side scroll its not a mobile site.


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 to missing the old mobile site.

I don't dislike the change, but at least leave the option of mobile view button at the bottom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

When they asked for feedback I want sure what they were asking about.. If.i.follow a link that uses my mobile browser I just have to back out. It doesn't load, loads slow, or isn't much to look at.

I wish I'd given more input. But they had to be reason they wanted to change so I'm fine with it... I can use app.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Froojr (Sep 10, 2012)

As has been stated many times, the site is too wide. Not only does it not fit in a mobile browser, but it also does not fit in my netbook's browser. No one should have to scroll to the right. Any fix anytime soon? This makes me not want to use your site unless I absolutely have to because this is the only place to find something.

Loads very slowly. Is too wide. Is not mobile friendly. Awesome info on the site, poor site design. -1


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Froojr said:


> As has been stated many times, the site is too wide. Not only does it not fit in a mobile browser, but it also does not fit in my netbook's browser. No one should have to scroll to the right. Any fix anytime soon? This makes me not want to use your site unless I absolutely have to because this is the only place to find something.
> 
> Loads very slowly. Is too wide. Is not mobile friendly. Awesome info on the site, poor site design. -1


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/89-site-requests-and-suggestions/page__st__250#entry743335


----------



## Froojr (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. Firefox and/or Opera... so my Google preference (Chrome) isn't compatible with RootzWiki. Darn, that stinks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Froojr said:


> Thanks. Firefox and/or Opera... so my Google preference (Chrome) isn't compatible with RootzWiki. Darn, that stinks.


huh? there's a userstyles plugin for chrome. https://chrome.googl...jfgmeleoegfcffe

I write css all the time as a web developer for a living so 99% of the time it's cross browser compatibility without having to check.


----------

